# 24" Echo



## Basser (18. November 2012)

Moinsen,

da ich nun alle Tricks kann habe ich gerade meine Danny MacAskill  Phase abgeschlossen und hege daher den Wunsch, mir ein "richtiges" Fahrrad zu kaufen, ohne SITZ.

Dachte an dieses stylische teil:

http://tinyurl.com/a87y8zp

Jemand das teil Schonmal gefahren? Sonstige Erfahrung? Stabilität? - wiege 100kg.

Montag fahr ich beim Jan vorbei und guck mir die Keule an.
Achso, seit dem frühjahr, ein paar bier zu viel und zu vielen fahrradfahrenden Engländern bei Youtube bin  ich "stolzer" besitzer eines inspired fourplay team

Danke euch.


----------



## Eisbein (18. November 2012)

wie groß bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basser (18. November 2012)

ca 178


----------



## Sherco (18. November 2012)

Ich hab das gleiche, in etwa die selbe Körpergröße. Wiege zwar nur knapp 70Kilo, aber die Bude scheint sehr stabil und fährt sich klasse! Hab in meiner Gallerie Bilder von meinem Aufbau.


----------



## Eisbein (18. November 2012)

wärst jetzt über 185 hätt ich vll. eher zum 26" geraten. Aber die bude ist sicher spaßig.


----------



## Basser (18. November 2012)

nö, bin nur klein und dick und kein Hüne.
 @Sherco, was hast fürn vorbei drauf und wie groß bist du ?


----------



## Sherco (19. November 2012)

Ich bin 1.77 groß und habe anders als bei meinen bildern Inzwischen einen 150mm/30° vorbau dran. Dazu einen Carbon Lenker mit ordentlich Rise.


----------



## Basser (19. November 2012)

Moin moin,

war heute beim jan und hab das rad gleich eingepackt 
Hab mir allerdings auch nen 150/30 vorbau draufmachen lassen, mal sehn ob ich damit hinkomm, ansonsten fühlt sich das rad echt gut an. 

Ansonsten hab ich noch vorne Hope Bremsbeläge und 2,4er Maxxis Holy Roller Reifen vorne, werde gleich nochmal fahren, oh yeah.


----------



## Sherco (19. November 2012)

Der Reifen war mir zu schwer. Die Hope beläge habe ich auch. die alten hab ich sofort in den Müll geschmissen, die gingen garnicht. Hab vorne einen Kenda Smallblock 8 montiert und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Hinten habe ich noch auf die Big Betty gewechselt.


----------



## Basser (19. November 2012)

Ja, die originalen vorne konnten echt nix. mal warten wenn die hope eingebremst sind obs die bremse bringt, bin die Hope von Fourplay gewohnt. 
Der Kenda wo vorne drauf war (1.9 oder sowas) war mir einfach zu schmal, mal sehn wechseln kann man immernoch  
Hat der Originale reifne hinten durchgeschlagen ?


----------



## JanStahl (19. November 2012)

Mach man Foto von Dir nackt aufm Rad -> Bike Gallery


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. November 2012)

JanStahl schrieb:


> Mach man Foto von Dir nackt aufm Rad -> Bike Gallery



Auch deine Art Fetisch wird in diesem Forum bedient!
Klick.

Du darfst den Thread jetzt mit einer Packung Kleenex verlassen


----------



## JanStahl (20. November 2012)

Uäääh. Unsee.


----------



## Sherco (20. November 2012)

Der hat nicht durchgeschlagen, aber war mir etwas zu schwer. Die betty ist n gutes Stück leichter aber auch nicht ganz so pannensicher. Meine Echo TR Disc süfft leider seit tag 1. Ich hab erfahren, dass man anfangs unbedingt oft die Dichtung am Geber kontrollieren soll, da dieser wohl gerne mal verutscht.Hab inzwischen mal den O-ring getauscht,hat aber leider nur kurzzeitig geholfen. Nach dem Belagswechsel bin ich aber Bremskrafttechnisch zufrieden. Laut UK Forum soll eine Hope Scheibe nochmal einiges bringen. Dennoch ist sie aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Kolbendurchmesser zur Hope nicht so Kraftvoll wie ebendiese, für mich am Vorderrad dennoch vollkommen ausreichend.
Es hat bei mir relativ lange gedauert bis Scheibe/Beläge eingefahren waren. Hier nochmal ein aktuelles Bild:


----------



## Dr.Hasi (20. November 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Auch deine Art Fetisch wird in diesem Forum bedient!
> Klick.
> 
> Du darfst den Thread jetzt mit einer Packung Kleenex verlassen



alter!  da fehlen mir die Worte! Krass!


----------



## holmar (20. November 2012)

man sollte euch wegen nachgewiesener ekeligkeit unter quarantäne stellen...


----------



## Basser (21. November 2012)

Sherco schrieb:


> Der hat nicht durchgeschlagen, aber war mir etwas zu schwer. Die betty ist n gutes Stück leichter aber auch nicht ganz so pannensicher. Meine Echo TR Disc süfft leider seit tag 1. Ich hab erfahren, dass man anfangs unbedingt oft die Dichtung am Geber kontrollieren soll, da dieser wohl gerne mal verutscht.Hab inzwischen mal den O-ring getauscht,hat aber leider nur kurzzeitig geholfen. Nach dem Belagswechsel bin ich aber Bremskrafttechnisch zufrieden. Laut UK Forum soll eine Hope Scheibe nochmal einiges bringen. Dennoch ist sie aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Kolbendurchmesser zur Hope nicht so Kraftvoll wie ebendiese, für mich am Vorderrad dennoch vollkommen ausreichend.
> Es hat bei mir relativ lange gedauert bis Scheibe/Beläge eingefahren waren. Hier nochmal ein aktuelles Bild:



hm kay. Also gewicht ist für mich immo eher sekundär von bedeutung, aber  nachdem ichs nun ausgibig getestet habe, muss ich sagen, dass die bremse echt garnichts taugt, genauso wenig wie die originalbeläge der echo felgenbremse. Wenn ich lust habe schmeiß ich ggf. mal die hope scheibe vorne dran von meinem inspired, aber ansonsten werde ich doch auf felgenbremse umstellen.  

Fettheit vs Reibung und so, die bremse vorne rutscht einfach nur durch. auch mit hope belägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basser (21. November 2012)

holmar schrieb:


> man sollte euch wegen nachgewiesener ekeligkeit unter quarantäne stellen...



Janstahl auf jeden fall. Der legt bei anderen Leuten Lachsschinken vor die Haustür!


----------



## Sherco (21. November 2012)

Stimmt die Beläge hinten sich auch Müll. Ich kann dir Gelbe Heatsinks empfehlen vom Jan.


----------



## Basser (21. November 2012)

Sherco schrieb:


> Stimmt die Beläge hinten sich auch Müll. Ich kann dir Gelbe Heatsinks empfehlen vom Jan.



Joar Janstahl seine blauen Heatsink habe ich schon getestet und als gut befunden, die sind ja scheinbar nochmal nen stück klebriger


----------



## Sherco (21. November 2012)

Achja, was noch wichtig ist: Bei so gut wie allen anderen Reifen muss man hinten das oberrohr hinter der Sitzstrebe ein stück abfräsen, sonst passen die einfach nicht.


----------



## Basser (21. November 2012)

Sherco schrieb:


> Achja, was noch wichtig ist: Bei so gut wie allen anderen Reifen muss man hinten das oberrohr hinter der Sitzstrebe ein stück abfräsen, sonst passen die einfach nicht.



lustich.


----------



## Basser (23. November 2012)

so, hab nun vorne und hinten felgenbremse, 165/35 vorbau, gelbe heatsink beläge, geht ab wie sau, bild folgt.


----------



## Sherco (24. November 2012)

Der vorbau geht so? nicht zu lang? hab bei den Engländern zum teil aber auch von 180mm vorbauten gelesen. Mir reichen die 150mm vollkommen aus.


----------



## Basser (24. November 2012)

Also:

War grade 3 stunden trainieren, und muss sagen die kiste ist so wie sie jetz ist der hammer.


----------



## Basser (24. November 2012)

Die weisse onza gabel reissts aber halt auch übel, die ganze karre is 3 cm höher geworden und mit dem langen vorbau isses wirklich geiles fahrgefühl.


----------



## Roid (24. November 2012)

was ist mit der orginal gabel? hab ich da jetzt was überlesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basser (24. November 2012)

die kann keine felgenbremse


----------



## patrick_97 (31. Dezember 2012)

Abend,

hab eine Frage: Da ich selbst momentan nach neuen Bremsbelägen suche und schon viel gutes über die gelben Heatsinks gehört habe und du sie fährst, wollte ich fragen, ob deine Felgen angeflext sind.

LG
Patrick


----------



## Sherco (2. Januar 2013)

Ich hab auch welche am selben Rad. Ohne anflexen sind die Beläge dann doch zu hart. Hab ne sehr scharfe Flexung und die Beläge gehen sehr gut.


----------



## erwinosius (2. Januar 2013)

echt ein schönes Rad.....könnte mir auch gefallen.


----------



## Sherco (2. Januar 2013)

Die Reifen würd ich noch tauschen.

Edit: Hmm den Rat hab ich schonmal gegeben im letzten Jahr  Die vielen Lichter zum Jahreswechsel bekommen mir wohl nicht so gut.


----------

